# [SOLVED] Help about kvm Switch P/S DSO-142L



## lookfor (Feb 16, 2011)

I 've already replaced the 2200uF and the 470uF caps but nothing works. Fuses is ok.
No +5v & no -5v

How to troubleshoot this power supply?

Thx a lot in advance.


----------



## T0071153 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Help about kvm Switch P/S DSO-142L*

Please check capacitor 47uF/25V near switch transformer


----------



## lookfor (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Help about kvm Switch P/S DSO-142L*

It's seen to be ok green led is on now I will check this product in the next day.. 
Kind regards


----------



## lookfor (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Help about kvm Switch P/S DSO-142L*

Oups I 'm sorry ,I saw some spelling mistakes..

It seems to be to be ok green led is on now I will check this product in the next day.. 
Kind regards 
I confirm it works well.

Great thks 

​


----------

